# Help Save the Monarks



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2013)

Monark Rocket? As it was found...

View attachment 96534


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2013)

*Cleanup*

View attachment 96535
View attachment 96536
View attachment 96537


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2013)

*Rocket Example*

An example of a Rocket I found...

View attachment 96538


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 14, 2013)

*Era and Year?*

Late 40's?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2013)

*Reborn!*

Save the Monarks
View attachment 96742


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2013)

*Serial Number on Bottom of Crank*

First two letters very lightly struck "35EH" or "3SEH" stamped into the bottom of the crank.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

I'm no expert on Monarks so I can't help with the serial number, but let's get the discussion rolling with some questions, Could this possibly be a middleweight bike? If so, how long were middleweights manufactured? Is it possible that this model didn't have truss rods? Does anyone have a photo of what a complete original Monark like this would look like?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 18, 2013)

Wheeled Relics said:


> First two letters very lightly struck "35EH" or "3SEH" stamped into the bottom of the crank.




I can't quite see in the pics, but if the rear dropouts have either two holes spaced about an inch apart, or 4 holes connected, where the rear fender braces attach, it's not a Monark. The crank stamping is typical of Snyder frames, 35 would indicate 1953. Monarks had aluminum ID tags riveted to the BB from 1946-54, so even if it was missing, there would still be the two rivet holes. The hoop style rear stays are usually associated with Monark, but Snyder and Westfield/Columbia had nearly identical designs!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 18, 2013)

*4 holes connected... Fender bracket.*

View attachment 97084

Thank you for this valuable information! From what I can see of the 53 Columbia's they had a straight bottom bar. I'm researching the Snyder. Again, thank you very much for the lead. Appreciate it. 

Dave


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 18, 2013)

*Head badge rivots*

Head badge rivot positions
View attachment 97085


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 18, 2013)

*Crown Bearings*

Don't know if this will help but I repacked the bearings today and they are labeled "crown"


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I can't quite see in the pics, but if the rear dropouts have either two holes spaced about an inch apart, or 4 holes connected, where the rear fender braces attach, it's not a Monark. The crank stamping is typical of Snyder frames, 35 would indicate 1953. Monarks had aluminum ID tags riveted to the BB from 1946-54, so even if it was missing, there would still be the two rivet holes. The hoop style rear stays are usually associated with Monark, but Snyder and Westfield/Columbia had nearly identical designs!




I believe Adam to be correct. Look at at the 3rd pic (of the rear drop-outs)...it clearly shows the 4-hole rear fender stay/rack attatch-
ment plus the single hole forward of that where the back of the chain guard mounts. I compared it to my known HP Snyder built Hawthorne & they are identical. If it's any consolation to you I also thought I was buying a Monark when I got mine but I'm glad I did because it really is a cool bike...I hope this helps...Good Luck with your build...Pappy


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thank you*

Pappy, thank you for the information! I have replaced the wheels with medium weights and have added a set of JC Higgins truss rods! I am enjoying this ride a great deal!

View attachment 102039


----------

